# Yanmar 2000D



## Joe R (5 mo ago)

I have a Yanmar 2000D that needs brake shoes. They have two sizes does anyone know what ones for it without having to tear it down first. Would just like to get them ordered. It is the red Not lime green.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I think you will have to tear down and measure. BRAKE SHOE - READ DESCRIPTION!!!!: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)
But maybe someone knows how to tell without a teardown. If you have a small serial number, probably narrow, if large serial number, probably wide shoe.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Joe R said:


> I have a Yanmar 2000D that needs brake shoes. They have two sizes does anyone know what ones for it without having to tear it down first. Would just like to get them ordered. It is the red Not lime green.


Winston is right, there are 2 model types, early and later. And the YM240 is a related US domestic model. 

Is your machine Tree Frog green or Apple Red? 

Manuals can be found on this site and on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, link below in my signature.


----------



## Joe R (5 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Winston is right, there are 2 model types, early and later. And the YM240 is a related US domestic model.
> 
> Is your machine Tree Frog green or Apple Red?
> It is Red I know they come in 2 sizes and Hoyle says that the narrow ones are for the Lime Green just not sure if they are correct.


----------

